# dès que + temps (présent, passé composé, futur, futur antérieur…)



## melie1981

Bonjour!
Je me demande si on peut dire la phrase avec les deux temps de verbe suivant ou s'il faut vraiment utiliser le futur. 

Appelle-moi dès que tu arrives
Appelle-moi dès que tu arriveras. 

Je sais qu'on entend les deux, mais est-ce juste?

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## arundhati

Oui, on dit les deux dans le langage courant, mais si on veut pinailler aucun n'est tout à fait correct : en effet, il faut d'abord "arriver" pour pouvoir téléphoner.
Je dirais donc plutôt "Appelle-moi dès que tu seras arrivé".
Mais j'admets volontiers que c'est vraiment un détail.


----------



## tilt

arundhati said:


> si on veut pinailler aucun n'est tout à fait correct : en effet, il faut d'abord "arriver" pour pouvoir téléphoner.
> Je dirais donc plutôt "Appelle-moi dès que tu seras arrivé".


Tout à fait d'accord !
En pratique, cependant, je pense que la plupart des francophones utiliseront le présent, dans une telle phrase.


----------



## Ploupinet

Bien d'accord, je pense qu'on a à peu près tous tendance à garder le présent !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Oui, le présent, c'est ce que j'utilise aussi.
Ça suppose que les deux actions d'arriver et de téléphoner sont simultanées : on ne pose même pas ses affaires en arrivant, on se rue dans le même mouvement sur le téléphone !  Et maintenant, avec les mobiles, on appuie juste sur la touche d'appel dès que l'avion ou le train est arrivé, sans même rentrer chez soi...


----------



## geostan

Cela m'étonne de lire que le présent s'emploie couramment dans le contexte cité. Bien sûr, ayant appris le français comme langue étrangère, je ne le dirais pas. C'est le futur antérieur qui me vient spontanément à l'esprit.


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est ce qui fait la nuance entre francophone natif et d'apprentissage c'est sûr ! 
Pour comprendre ça, imagine quelqu'un qui tient beaucoup à toi et qui te demande de t'appeler vraiment dès l'instant où tu arrives à ta destination, car ce quelqu'un s'inquiète (parents, grands-parents,... ).


----------



## geostan

Mais si tu mets à la place de _appelle,_ _tu m'appelleras_, tu ne mettrais sûrement pas _dès que tu arrives._ Donc, le fait d'employer le présent doit se fonder sur le fait que l'impératif ressemble au présent pour la forme. Mais pour moi, un impératif vise un  moment postérieur.

Je ne conteste pas la réalité de ce que l'on dit dans ce fil, je dis simplement que je ne l''imiterais pas, certain de ne pas faire de faute.


----------



## Ploupinet

Bof... A mon avis tu te poses bien trop de questions là ! C'est du 100% spontané, faut pas comprendre à chercher 
(et pour info, "tu m'appelleras dès que t'arrives" est très courant aussi )


----------



## CapnPrep

Je dois avoir mal appris le français, alors, parce que jamais rien ne me vient spontanément à l'esprit ! Mais, à la réflexion, je pense que pour un verbe comme _arriver_ tous les trois temps sont tout à fait corrects, et presque équivalents.

_dès que tu arrives_ = dès que tu arriveras (présent à valeur de futur)
_dès que tu arriveras_ = dès ton arrivée (l'instant même)
_dès que tu seras arrivé_ = dès après ton arrivée (l'instant juste après)

Pour un verbe qui implique une activité qui dure plus longtemps, le choix du temps devient plus significatif :
_Appelle-moi ce soir dès que tu mangeras/manges. _(= dès le repas, bizarre)
_Appelle-moi ce soir dès que tu auras mangé / auras eu _(!)_ mangé._ (= dès après le repas, dès que tu finis/finiras/auras fini de manger, dès que tu auras eu fini d'avoir eu mangé… et pas une seconde plus tard  )


----------



## Grop

Bonsoir!

Même si tout est correct, le présent souligne le fait que la personne doit appeler dès qu'elle arrive: et pas après s'être servi un thé ou avoir passé du temps sur les forums WR... Cet aspect immédiat est mis en valeur.

Le présent me semble parfaitement naturel, et je trouve qu'employer un autre temps crée une distance. _Quand tu auras bien fini d'arriver, n'oublie pas de m'appeler._


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Laquelle de ces deux phrases est correcte:

1.  Je me lave *dès que je suis rentrée* chez moi.
2.  Je me lave *dès que je rentre* chez moi.


MERCI


----------



## littleona

Bonjour ! 

Les deux sont employées en France, mais peut-être que l'une l'est à tort. Dans ce cas je dirais que la première est correcte, attends quand même d'autres réponses !


----------



## tilt

Ces phrases sont correctes toutes les deux en effet.

_Dès que je rentre _fait référence au moment où je pénètre chez moi, _dès que je suis rentrée _à celui qui suit immédiatement, une fois que l'action de rentrer est faite.
Dans cet exemple, ça ne fait aucune différence et les deux formes sont équivalentes, celle au présent insistant simplement un peu plus sur l'immédiateté de la chose.
Avec une action plus longue que _rentrer_, par contre, la différence de temps pourrait apporter une vraie différence chronologique : _dès que je dors _parle du début de la nuit, _dès que j'ai dormi_, de sa fin.


----------



## Skyline

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais savoir quelle phase suivant sera correcte.

_Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que je l'*aurai su*.
Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que je l'*ai su*.
Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que je le *saurai*. _

Merci d'avance


----------



## quinoa

Skyline said:


> _Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que je l'*aurai su*.  (effet bizarre!)_
> _Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que je l'*ai su*.(absolument impossible)_
> _Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que je le *saurai*. _


 
Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que j'*aurai terminé*./ dès que je l'*aurai appris.*


----------



## tilt

Je suis d'accord sur l'effet bizarre de _dès que je l'aurai su_, de la même façon que _dès que je l'apprendrai _passerait mal.

Je pense que c'est parce que _apprendre_ est un évènement arrivé à son terme au moment où l'on tient l'autre au courant. Mettre ce verbe au futur, qui est déjà le temps de _tenir_, suggèrerait une coïncidence des deux dans le temps que _dès que_ interdit. À l'inverse, _savoir_ est un processus toujours en cours lorsqu'on prévient l'autre, ce que le futur antérieur semble nier.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ces verbes se rejoignent dans une même construction, encore plus courante que les autres, et qui consiste à mettre toute la phrase au présent :
_Je vous tiens au courant dès que je le sais.
__Je vous tiens au courant dès que je l'apprends._


----------



## quinoa

Suis d'accord avec tilt. Savoir ne sous-tentend pas ici une véritable action menant à un résultat (quand on sait, on sait), il ressemble en cela au verbe "être".
Je te tiendrai au courant dès que je serai prêt (pas j'aurai été prêt)/ dès que j'aurai le temps (pas dès que j'aurai eu le temps)/ dès que je pourrai (pas dès que j'aurai pu).
L'antériorité n'est pas envisageable, "ça bloque", en revanche c'est la concomitance qui est seule acceptable.


----------



## Aoyama

> Quoi qu'il en soit, ces verbes se rejoignent dans une même construction, encore plus courante que les autres, et qui consiste à mettre toute la phrase au présent :
> _Je vous tiens au courant dès que je le sais.
> _


absolument, c'est ce qui, à l'oral, sera le plus naturel.
Mais on peut aussi imaginer : _Je vous tiendrai au courant dès que je le sais._
Futur et présent peuvent faire ici bon ménage.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Ce serait peut-être l'objet d'un autre fil, et si oui on me le dira, mais suis-je donc la seule à trouver curieux _*tenir *au courant,_ suivi de _dès que je le sais/saurai?_

Il me semble qu'il y a dans _« tenir au courant »_ une certaine continuité. Par ex. : _Je vous tiendrai au courant des progrès / du déroulement du projet (à chaque étape), etc._

Mais : _je vous *mettrai *au courant dès que je le saurai._ Non? 

Bon, je me trompe sans doute.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je partage l'opinion de Nicomon, dans ce contexte j'utiliserais plutôt _je vous avertirai_ ou _je vous mettrai au courant_ comme suggéré.


----------



## Aoyama

C'est vrai que "je vous tiendrai au courant" suppose une _progression _alors que 


> _je vous avertirai_ ou _je vous mettrai au courant_


 est plus _statique ... _Cela conviendrait mieux ici.


----------



## kojemiaka

Bonjour,

Il y a une phrase:
*Je ferai la vaisselle dès que j'aurais déjeuné.* (futur antérieur)

Deuxième:
*Je pourrai regarder ta lettre dès que j'ai le temps. *(présent)Peut-on dire?: *
Je pourrai regarder ta lettre dès que j'aurais eu le temps.*  (futur antérieur)

Si l'on peut pas, pourquoi? A mon avis la troisième phrase a la même structure que la première. Quelle est la nuance?


----------



## janpol

*Je ferai la vaisselle dès que j'aurai déjeuné.* (futur antérieur)

*Je pourrai regarder ta lettre dès que j'ai le temps. *(présent)Peut-on dire?: non : dès que j'(en) aurai le temps*
Je pourrai regarder ta lettre dès que j'aurais eu le temps.*  (futur antérieur) = non, c'est le conditionnel passé, futur antérieur = aurai eu


----------



## tilt

_Je pourrai regarder ta lettre dès que j'aurai eu le temps_, avec un futur antérieur, est correct du point de vue de la concordance des temps, mais il y a un problème au niveau de son sens ! _J'aurais eu_ renvoie en effet à un moment qui suivra celui cité dans la phrase. Son sens est donc proche de _j'attendrai de ne plus avoir le temps pour regarder ta lettre_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement. On pourrait en revanche employer un futur: _dès que j'*aurai* le temps_.


----------



## Marfrance

Bonjour!

Je me demande quel temps convient dans ce contexte:

Fais-moi signe dès que tu es arrivé / arrives / seras arrivé / arriveras


Merci


----------



## Olof

Bonjour 
En réalité toutes tes propositions sont correctes ! Excepté peut-être _dès que tu es arrivé _qui serait plutôt oral.
Mais sans plus de contexte, les 3 autres "temps" fonctionnent et ont, à priori, le même sens.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Je sais que la phrase _viens me chercher d_è_s que tu auras fini_ _de travailler_ est juste, mais je me demande si je peux également dire _viens me chercher d_è_s que tu *as fini*_ _de travailler_ sans que le sens change.

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, dans ce type de phrase (et d'événement), le _présent de l'indicatif_ est souvent utilisé en alternative au _futur antérieur_, auquel il est ici équivalent (... d'un point de vue fonctionnel) : on anticipe l'événement (tout comme il existe un _présent de narration_ pour évoquer le passé dans certains contextes).

... On pourrait peut-être nommer cela un "_présent d'anticipation_" !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont en effet corrects, sauf que dans le second cas il ne s'agit pas du verbe _avoir_ au présent, mais du verbe _finir_ au passé composé… 

_Viens me chercher d_è_s que tu *auras fini*_ _de travailler_. 
_Viens me chercher d_è_s que tu *as fini*_ _de travailler_.


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour

Une expression des sentiments que j'ai trouvé sur le web

Si je remplaçais *dès *par *une fois *est-ce que je devrais utilisé le passé ?

_Cependant la pire chose à propos de l'amour est le sentiment qui règne en vous *dès (une fois) que* vous découvrez que la personne que vous aimez (plus que tout), était peu digne de confiance, malhonnête et infidèle._

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Non, ce ne serait pas obligatoire : lorsqu'on utilise "dès que / aussitôt que / une fois que", c'est en général un temps du _passé_ ou un _futur antérieur_ que l'on rencontre. Voire un _présent_, qui a alors valeur _hypothétique_.

Exemples :

Dès que tu es arrivé (_passé composé_)
Dès que tu es ici (p_résent simple,_ mais ici équivalent à la forme précédente)
Dès que tu seras arrivé (_futur antérieur_)

Ces trois formulations sont résolument équivalentes.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> Les deux temps sont en effet corrects, sauf que dans le second cas il ne s'agit pas du verbe _avoir_ au présent, mais du verbe _finir_ au passé composé…
> 
> _Viens me chercher d_è_s que tu *auras fini*_ _de travailler_.
> _Viens me chercher d_è_s que tu *as fini*_ _de travailler_.


Par contre, si le verbe principal est au futur, on ne peut plus employé ce "_présent d'anticipation_" (), je suppose ?
_Tu *viendras* me chercher_ _d_è_s que tu *as fini *de travailler_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, si, c'est possible. Par ailleurs, comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est pas un présent, mais un passé composé.

_Tu *viendras* me chercher dès que tu *as fini* de travailler._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut,

j'ai vu cette phrase :

_(Chaque jour,) dès qu'il entend qu'on frappe à la porte, il va ouvrir._

Je me demande si on changerait un peu le sens de la phrase en mettant un passé composé dans la subordonnée : _dès qu'il *a entendu* qu'on frappe à la porte, il va ouvrir._

(mais aussi si la phrase reste correcte ? )


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je trouve cette phrase très étrange. Celle avec le présent est bien plus naturelle.


----------



## tilt

Anna-chonger said:


> Je me demande si on changerait un peu le sens de la phrase en mettant un passé composé dans la subordonnée : _dès qu'il *a entendu* qu'on frappe à la porte, il va ouvrir._


Le sens change en effet, puisque cette phrase signifie que la personne attend que le visiteur ait fini de frapper pour aller ouvrir.
Avec le présent, il le fait dès le premier "toc".


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Maître Capello said:


> Si, si, c'est possible. Par ailleurs, comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est pas un présent, mais un passé composé.
> 
> _Tu *viendras* me chercher dès que tu *as fini* de travailler._


 
Je suis d'accord bien-sûr sur le temps, d'un point de vue de sa dénomination, mais les temps composés du français ont aussi une valeur aspectuelle particulièrement dominante dans certains verbes. On comprend que  des verbes comme _j'ai fini , jai compris, j'ai mangé , j'ai acquis_ qui peuvent s'associer à un adverbe comme _maintenant_ puissent être envisagés comme comme le résultat présent d'une action passée.


----------



## Anna-chonger

tilt said:


> Le sens change en effet, puisque cette phrase signifie que la personne attend que le visiteur ait fini de frapper pour aller ouvrir.
> Avec le présent, il le fait dès le premier "toc".


Merci bien de cette confirmation 



> mais les temps composés du français ont aussi une valeur aspectuelle particulièrement dominante dans certains verbes. On comprend que des verbes comme _j'ai fini , jai compris, j'ai mangé , j'ai acquis_ qui peuvent s'associer à un adverbe comme _maintenant_ puissent être envisagés comme comme le résultat présent d'une action passée.


D'accord ! Mais dans ma phrase, c'est plutôt du "résultat futur" qu'on a besoin ... ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

tilt said:


> Le sens change en effet, puisque cette phrase signifie que la personne attend que le visiteur ait fini de frapper pour aller ouvrir.
> Avec le présent, il le fait dès le premier "toc".



 La phrase me gêne tout de même , sans doute parce que la notion d'immédiateté exprimée par _dès que_ est contredite par l'utilisation de ce passé composé qui implique qu'un certain laps de temps s'écoule entre les deux faits.


----------



## Anna-chonger

J.F. de TROYES said:


> la notion d'immédiateté exprimée par _dès que_ est contredite par l'utilisation de ce passé composé qui implique qu'un certain laps de temps s'écoule entre les deux faits.


Hmm... alors vous allez trouver plus approprié de dire _Chaque jour elle danse dès qu'elle finit son travail._ que _Chaque jour elle danse dès qu'elle a fini son travail._ ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Anna-chonger said:


> Hmm... alors vous allez trouver plus approprié de dire _Chaque jour elle danse dès qu'elle finit son travail._ que _Chaque jour elle danse dès qu'elle a fini son travail._ ?



Dans ce cas on a affaire à ces verbes qui du fait de leur sens ont des passés composés à valeur aspectuelle ( perfectif ) et qui peuvent être préférés au présent pour cette raison. Ainsi  ce même p.s. peut renvoyer au présent dans _Cette fois, j'ai fini_ , au futur proche dans _j'ai bientôt fini_ .


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris... Donc vous voulez dire que les deux formulations sont pareilles et renvoient toutes les deux au présent ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne mettrais personnellement pas le présent dans ces exemples ; uniquement le passé composé. Le présent impliquerait en effet une immédiateté qui ne convient pas dans ce contexte.

_Chaque jour elle danse dès qu'elle *a fini* son travail._​


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Anna-chonger said:


> Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir bien compris... Donc vous voulez dire que les deux formulations sont pareilles et renvoient toutes les deux au présent ?


 
Je veux dire qu'il est tout à fait naturel avec ce verbe d'utiliser le passé composé aprés _dès que_ et que c'est le présent qui paraît étrange au contraire de l'exemple que vous aviez proposé plus haut : _dès qu'il a entendu qu'on frappe à la porte, il va ouvrir _où l'on s'attend à un présent. Pour le sens, je ne vois en effet guère de différence entre _Chaque jour elle danse, dès qu'elle finit son travail _et_ Chaque jour elle danse, dès qu'elle a fini son travail , _mais la seconde est , me semble-t-il, celle qu'un francophone préférera.


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

J'ai lu avec attention ce fil, qui m'a en effet beaucoup éclairci, mais il reste encore certaines questions par rapport à ce _présent ou passé composé d'anticipation_ et aux conjonctions avec lesquelles on l'utilise. Ce qui vaut pour la conjonction _dès que _vaut aussi pour toute conjonction temporelle exprimant la postériorité de la principale ?

Est-ce que ces phrases sont correctes ?

_a) Nous irons tous faire du ski dès qu'on finit notre travail  _(« présent d'anticipation »)
_b) Nous irons tous faire du ski dès qu'on a fini notre travail _(« passé composé d'anticipation »)
_c) Nous irons tous faire du ski dès qu'on aura fini notre travail _(futur antérieur)

Et si on changeait ces conjonctions ?

_a2) Nous irons tous faire du ski _*après qu'on finit *notre travail
_b2) Nous irons tous faire du ski *après qu'/aussitot qu'/une fois qu'/* on a fini notre travail
c2) Nous irons tous faire du ski *après qu'/aussitot qu'/une fois qu'/* on aura fini notre travail_

Mille mercis


----------



## janpol

a,b,c >> incorrectes, a2, b2, c2 >>> correctes (mais il vaut mieux que le sujet du 2è verbe soit le même que celui du 1er 'nous irons..............dès que NOUS....................)
Le futur antérieur existe, il faut bien qu'il serve à quelque chose  !


----------



## TristánFarias

Alors, je comprends plus rien !

Si c'est convenu, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire dans ce fil, que_ Tu *viendras* me chercher_ _d_è_s que tu *as fini *de travailler _peut se dire_, _pourquoi _on ira faire du ski dès qu'on *finit/a fini/* notre travail _ne pourrait pas l'être ? Et pourquoi a2, b2 et c2 seraient incorrectes alors que a, b et c ne le seraient pas ?

C'est vrai qu'il existe, le futur antérieur, mais est-ce qu'on irait vraiement jusqu'à condamner les autres expressions ?


----------



## janpol

J'ai fait des confusions :
correctes :  c, c2
incorrectes : a, a2, b, b2


----------



## TristánFarias

Est-ce que vous diriez que _Tu *viendras* me chercher_ _d_è_s que tu *as fini *de travailler _est incorrecte _?_
_
_


----------



## janpol

oui, justement parce que le futur antérieur existe.


----------



## Summerland

Après avoir lu tout le fil  j'hésite encore et je me demande quel temps convient dans ce contexte (relaxation).

Dès que tu te sens/tu t'es senti/tu aurai senti une gêne à respirer, tu arrêteras l'exercice.

Est-ce que c'est plutôt le présent qui impliquerait  une immédiateté comme suggéré par Maître Capello ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Bezoard

_Dès que tu sentiras une gêne _ou, moins correct mais néanmoins  courant, _dès que tu sens une gêne. .._


----------



## Maître Capello

Moins correct, le présent ? Je ne dirais pas cela… Le présent est d'ailleurs plus adapté s'il ne s'agit pas d'un événement unique mais que l'on envisage une répétition de la même situation.

Quoi qu'il en soit, _dès que_ implique que la gêne sera systématique. Il serait sans doute plus indiqué d'employer une proposition conditionnelle dans ce contexte : _*Si* tu sens une gêne à respirer, arrête l'exercice_.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Moins correct, le présent ? Je ne dirais pas cela… Le présent est d'ailleurs plus adapté s'il ne s'agit pas d'un événement unique mais que l'on envisage une répétition de la même situation.


Oui, il est moins correct dans la mesure où la principale est au futur : _Dès que tu sens une gêne à respirer, tu arrêteras l'exercice_. Il est plus cohérent de mettre tout au présent ou tout au futur.
_Dès que tu sens une gêne à respirer, tu arrêtes l'exercice_.
_Dès que tu sentiras une gêne à respirer, tu arrêteras l'exercice_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Il est plus cohérent de mettre tout au présent ou tout au futur.


----------



## TristánFarias

> Dès que tu te sens/tu t'es senti/tu aurai senti une gêne à respirer, tu arrêteras l'exercice.



Ce lien peut vous servir. De toute évidence, il y a un principe de symetrie entre la subordonnée et la principale, qui doit être respecté, et qui implique l'utilisation non pas nécessairement du même temps, mais d'un autre du même horizon temporel (je ne sais comment le dire autrement). Ainsi, on peut dire :

_Dès que tu sentiras une gêne à respirer, tu arrêteras l'exercice_. FUTUR/FUTUR
_Dès que tu auras senti une gêne à respirer, tu arrêteras l'exercice_. FUTUR ANTÉRIEUR/FUTUR

J'ai pourtant une dernière question pour les francophones, par rapport à mon post 51. Il peut arriver pourtant d'entendre à l'oral une phrase telle que _Tu *viendras* me chercher_ _d_è_s que tu *as fini *de travailler, _bien qu'elle soit fautive, n'est-ce pas ? Un francophone moyen, disons, sans connaissances particulières de grammaire ou de syntaxe, sans connaitre même la notion de _concordance de temps_, trouverait cette phrase étrange, voire choquante ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

> Dès que tu sentiras une gêne ou, moins correct mais néanmoins courant, dès que tu sens une gêne. ..





Maître Capello said:


> Le présent est d'ailleurs plus adapté s'il ne s'agit pas d'un événement unique mais que l'on envisage une répétition de la même situation.





Bezoard said:


> Il est plus cohérent de mettre tout au présent ou tout au futur.
> _Dès que tu sens une gêne à respirer, tu arrêtes l'exercice_.
> _Dès que tu sentiras une gêne à respirer, tu arrêteras l'exercice_.



Donc pour exprimer une répétition, deux présents ?
_Dès que tu sens une gêne à respirer, tu arrêtes l'exercice_.


----------



## Bezoard

Bien sûr, ou deux futurs. 
_Quand/dès que/à partir du moment où/je *sens* une gêne, j'*arrête*.
Quand/dès que/à partir du moment où/je *sentirai* une gêne, j'*arrêterai*._
Les deux événements sont très proches dans le temps et un temps identique leur convient.


----------



## Maître Capello

Anna-chonger said:


> Donc pour exprimer une répétition, deux présents ?
> _Dès que tu sens une gêne à respirer, tu arrêtes l'exercice_.




Pour une *répétition*, j'emploierais personnellement deux présents ; certainement pas deux futurs…


----------



## Bezoard

Je n'avais pas bien lu les messages qui précédaient et la restriction de la question à une situation de répétition d'événements. 
Je pense aussi que le présent est plus adapté, le plus souvent. Le futur n'est cependant pas impossible.
_Dès que vous aurez terminé une page, vous l'imprimerez, et cela autant de fois que nécessaire._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Hmm, à mon avis, deux présents pour une répétition dans le présent, alors que deux futurs, répétition prévue pour le futur, comme une prescription / un conseil d'un moniteur, en quelque sorte. (Et mon avis semble rejoindre celui de Bezoard ?)


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Le futur n'est cependant pas impossible.


Certainement. 



Anna-chonger said:


> deux futurs, répétition prévue pour le futur, comme une prescription / un conseil d'un moniteur, en quelque sorte


Pour un conseil à suivre peu de temps après, par exemple une explication qui a lieu juste avant de passer à la pratique comme dans le contexte de la phrase proposée (exercice de relaxation), le futur me semblerait curieux, d'où ma nette préférence pour le présent dans ce cas-là. Mais s'il s'agit d'un futur relativement lointain, on peut en effet très bien employer le futur et le futur antérieur.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord. C'est raisonnable.

Mais... vous dites futur antérieur ? Mais dans le poste de Bezaord, il a donné deux futurs :


Bezoard said:


> Bien sûr, ou deux futurs.
> [..]
> _Quand/dès que/à partir du moment où/je *sentirai* une gêne, j'*arrêterai*._
> Les deux événements sont très proches dans le temps et un temps identique leur convient.



En fait, pour ma part, je pensais que futur antérieur (auras senti) serait plus logique. Pourtant, après avoir lu toutes les discussions sur ce sujet, j'accepte maintenant le fait qu'un seul temps (deux futurs en l'occurrence) convient bien. Alors là, votre remarque me laisse à nouveau perplexe...


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans son dernier exemple, il a pourtant bien employé un futur antérieur. 


Bezoard said:


> _Dès que vous aurez terminé une page, vous l'imprimerez, et cela autant de fois que nécessaire._



Quoi qu'il en soit, dans ce cas-là les deux temps sont possibles, le temps composé insistant seulement sur la succession des événements, sur l'achèvement du premier (_terminer une page_) avant le début du second (_l'imprimer_), tandis que le temps simple est plus neutre.

_Dès que vous *terminerez* une page, vous l'imprimerez, et cela autant de fois que nécessaire._​_Dès que vous *aurez terminé* une page, vous l'imprimerez, et cela autant de fois que nécessaire._​
Dans ce contexte, je préfère le futur antérieur, mais dans le précédent exemple, le futur simple est préférable pour bien marquer la simultanéité, l'immédiateté de la réaction :

_Dès que je *sentirai* une gêne, j'*arrêterai*._​


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord ! Maintenant c'est clair. Je vous remercie !


----------

